# T-Shirt shipping bags on sale on eBay (1000 12" x 15.5" poly mailer bag envelopes for $67.95)



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks like my favorite shipping supplies eBay store is having a sale.

Some of their shipping bags have the red tear strip info printed on the front side of the envelope, so they are selling them at half the price of their already inexpensive prices.

I just got 1000 shipping bags for $67.95 (.07 cents a bag!)

*Here's the direct link to the Buy It Now page for these bags*


----------



## Lescliff (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow, that’s a great offer. It’s really hard to find such an inexpensive and quality oriented product sale offer on Ebay as there’s so much stuff around. Thanks for sharing the link. 
I see they are also providing free shipping with 3 days money back. The red tear strip makes the envelope so attractive and charming. Cheers!!


___________________________
envelopes printing | print envelope


----------

